# Thurs 7th July: Morton Valence/Lost Cavalry at Plan B Brixton FREE!



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

OFFLINE LIVE MUSIC SPECIAL
Thursday 7th July
Death Cab for Cutie after show party plus two great bands - FREE!
Oh, and it's £3 a pint for Stella and cider!  

PLAN B, 418 Brixton Road, Brixton SW9 8LF
Tel: 020 7733 0926. 7pm - 2am. 
FREE ADMISSION
Transport: 1 min from Brixton tube/BR/buses, 30 secs from Brixton 

This night promises to be a musical treat, with the fantastic MORTON VALENCE debuting songs off their forthcoming second album, supported by the stunningly beautiful indie-pop of the LOST CAVALRY (ex-Fanfarlo), as well as the usual gang of DJs keeping you entertained all night. With the incredible Death Cab for Cutie playing in the nearby Academy, this is going to be the best after-show party in town!

LIVE ONSTAGE:

MORTON VALENCE 11.15pm
Serving up full-fat slices of hook-rich electro-pop soaked in Cabaret-era decadence with a sensational live show to match, we're delighted to host the mighty Morton Valence before they embark on their European tour. The band's debut album, 'Bob and Veronica Ride Again' has picked up rave reviews, so make sure you get down to Brixton for this one!
"A rich treasure trove of songs" **** Q Magazine
"...released possibly the best single of the past decade, Sailors" BBC
"alluring and seductive" **** Uncut
"Spectacular" Drowned in Sound
"a full fat slice of hook rich electro-pop" BBC
"One of the year's loveliest albums" Artrocker

THE LOST CAVALRY 8pm
A new project by Mark West, the former guitarist from FANFARLO, we've been loving the beautiful indie/folk sounds of this great new band.
"an instant delight...beguiling set of crafted alternative indie folk tunes, acoustic smiles ...their songs are uncluttered gems"
"Smiths and early Travis-like guitar pop" Time Out

More info: www.offlineclub.com
Twitter: www.twitter.com/offlineclub
MySpace: www.myspace.com/offlineclub


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

Reminder as this should be a fab night - both bands are great!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 7, 2011)

Done my back in but I really want to see Morton Valance again so should make it along for their set at least.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 8, 2011)

they were ace - thank you


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2011)

Both bands were awesome tonight! I love Plan B.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2011)

Some pics:
















http://www.urban75.org/offline/morton-valence-lost-cavalry-planb.html


----------

